# American Models



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Are American Models stuff good? I like the engines they make for Flyer compatibility. Never been around any, just postwar Flyer.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Are American Models stuff good? I like the engines they make for Flyer compatibility. Never been around any, just postwar Flyer.


T/T/M: This was just discussed not long ago. If you "search" American Models you will find all the previous discussions. FYI Larry


----------

